# Vistaprint - Love it or hate it?



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

dislike it myself. I ordered some business cards from them and thought that they looked "OK" for the price, but when I became a print broker with a couple of other printers, and saw the difference in quality, I never looked back.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Once I figured on what kind of stock to order and don't order that rush shipping it's been great.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Vista Nickel and Dimes you to death. Try GotPrint.com. You can print 5,000 for under one hundred dollars including shipping, full color, gloss, front and back.


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Re: Vistaprint - Love it or hate it?*



selanac said:


> Vista Nickel and Dimes you to death. Try GotPrint.com. You can print 5,000 for under one hundred dollars including shipping, full color, gloss, front and back.


Gotprint, uprint... Anything. Vista delivers the shoddiest product, period. Thin business cards, weird irregular sizes (not in a catchy and stylish way).

My advice is to seek a local printer on yelp. I found a local guy here in San Francisco. His prices are on par with Vista, and he vastly exceeds their product and service.

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I personally didn't like the quality. But i wonder how many customers order from them. At least the t-shirt printing aspect. They have pretty good marketing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with Alpha. If you can find a local printer, you'll be stimulating your local economy too. 

Friend of my was a broker Got print, but their BC's were still 14pt. Very thin. He found a local printer in atlanta and can offer same day printing. 

I went to a local printer, and found out he outsources his cards. He also bought all his screen printing from Texas. Wasn't much of an opportunity for me to make money.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

GotPrint cards were pretty good, though they absolutely kill you on shipping. I think I had to pay $8+ for shipping 250 cards, not rush, a distance of 100 miles. There was no pricing on the shipping package, but I know it didn't cost more than a few dollars.

My cards were not 14 pt, but much thicker. I forgot the option I selected, but you can tailor your choices during the design.

Did the VistaPrint thing years ago. Spam city. This was before CAN-SPAM, and it was nearly impossible to get off their mail list. They also sold my name to everyone -- I know because I made an accidental misspelling in my name used for email. I'm guessing they've cleaned that up because of the new laws, but it was very unprofessional.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

4over has been awesome to deal with.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

With Got Print you need to order a large quantity to make it worth your investment. I bought 5,000. Came with in two weeks and the total was $52. 

Joe mentioned t-shirts. I'd never buy t-shirts from them. In fact, I bought 3 or 4 orders of business cards when I started up. Once they announced they were doing t-shirts, I told them I wasn't going to ever order business cards from them nor recommend anyone. 

They outsource everything, and none of it is to us based companies.


----------



## kal6150 (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate sounding corny, but ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS take your back room business to a local supplier. We take everything we do in our back room to local suppliers. It stimulates your local economy. You network with people who may need your services. 9 times outta 10 you get referrals that are drop dead great. And there's nothing like building relationships in your community. Vista Print can do the job, but you are missing out on a great opportunity.

Wow, even preachier than I imagined.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Mike, but as I mentioned, I did that and found the printer was outsourcing. In fact he was outsourcing to Canada for business cards, and t-shirts etc. to Texas. 

Seems like every time I find someone they close up or retire.


----------

